# Is it okay to leave puppy downstairs alone?



## Hrandyrko (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey everyone, thanks for stopping by to read my thread. I'm 14 years old and I'm so confused about this dog thing. We just got him yesterday. He's a 4 month old Golden Retriever. Last night he slept cuddled up in a blanket a few feet away from my bed. Tonight, I'm planning on having him on a leash attached to a chair downstairs with his blanket. Is that okay? Please tell me it is. I didn't get much sleep last night because I was so concerned about him. I could just cry. Maybe being separate will keep the anxiety away from me. Someone please confirm this with me; I'd really appreciate it. Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Congratulations on your new pup. And don't worry -- you'll get used to having him around and will worry less over time.

I wouldn't recommend leashing an unattended dog, esp. to a chair. He could chew through the leash, which would leave him loose in the house. He could pull the chair over on himself, which might hurt him or scare him. It's better to have him where you can keep an eye on him. If you can, get a crate to put him in at night for sleeping and for when you have to leave him alone in the house. That will be a lot safer for him and for your stuff, which he might be tempted to chew if left unsupervised. For now, keep him with you and relax.

Is there something in particular you're worried about?


----------



## Hrandyrko (Jul 25, 2009)

winniec777 said:


> Congratulations on your new pup. And don't worry -- you'll get used to having him around and will worry less over time.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend leashing an unattended dog, esp. to a chair. He could chew through the leash, which would leave him loose in the house. He could pull the chair over on himself, which might hurt him or scare him. It's better to have him where you can keep an eye on him. If you can, get a crate to put him in at night for sleeping and for when you have to leave him alone in the house. That will be a lot safer for him and for your stuff, which he might be tempted to chew if left unsupervised. For now, keep him with you and relax.
> 
> Is there something in particular you're worried about?


I don't know what I'm worried about. I think it's just that "new dog owner fright". If such a thing exists. I love the dog. He's cute, doesn't bite, and he's taking training well. I love all dogs. I don't know what my problem is.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

It's hard to be tired and worried at the same time. Is there anything you can do to distract yourself so you can fall asleep with the pup in the room? Listen to music? Read a book? Watch a video? Might be best to try to take your mind off it so you can get a little sleep.

P.S. I was like that when I got my first puppy. I was around your age and I couldn't sleep or eat or do much of anything. I just wanted to look at her and make sure she was ok. I worried every time she did something new. After a day or two, I calmed down. Learning as much as you can about your pup and dogs in general will help a lot, too. There are lots of sticky threads on this forum that will help you know what to do with your dog.


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

i am 53 years old and 3 months ago i got my second dog and first puppy. my first dog was an older one who had been house trained before i got her so that part was easy.

this one wasn't house trained at all. i had to take her out every 2 hours for the first 2 weeks i had her. not much sleep for me and an ill husband didn't help. she is now almost 7 months old now and unless i don't pay attention, she never goes in the house.
my advice is to crate train...crate train...crate train. there was only 1 accident in her crate and it was my fault. 

the lack of sleep is natural and wondering if you made the right decision is a given. there are many frustrations to come and as you have already committed yourself to raising a dog patience will get you through it. be tough but gentle and you will make it.


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats on your new puppy!! I can relate to the nervousness. Even though I'd had dogs before, with the new puppies we got earlier this year, I had moments of thinking they were going to die of this or that (breaking loose and getting hit by a car, getting a random disease, etc.).

The new puppy anxiety does go away and you and your pup will be best pals in no time!

I agree though that it's not a good idea to keep a puppy leashed alone all night. We set up a crate in our bedroom near the bed, so our puppies were able to be near us... it's an adjustment and it can mean a few sleepless nights in the beginning, especially if he still needs to be taken out for a bathroom break during the night or early morning, but it's well worth it IMO! My puppies sleep in the bed most of the time now and it's like having a wonderful, live teddy bear to cuddle with!


----------

